# Unable to change signature image



## Warunsun (Aug 23, 2014)

Greetings.

I keep getting _Unable to save image_ or something like that when trying to update my signature image. I have tried jpeg and gif files and they are all under the size limit. I even deleted my current signature image to no avail. Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2014)

I believe images in signatures are a Community Supporter perk.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php


----------



## Warunsun (Aug 24, 2014)

Umbran said:


> I believe images in signatures are a Community Supporter perk.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php




Yup. I have an active Gold Community Supporter Subscription according to http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php but it isn't working for me.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay, and when I look at your profile, I see that as well.  At tht point, it is beyond my lowlly Moderator hands, and you need an admin.

 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]?


----------

